# 2 new messages



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Good afternoon,

I would appear to have a constant '2 new messages' however, I've deleted all of my inbox, saved & sent messages with no success. I have a few in my outbox but they're all read.

Any ideas??


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I've fixed it.

They were incoming, clicked on the 'release messages' link and it's all working!


----------

